# sr20det



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

WHatsup everyone

Ok im new to the forum but i have a big question to ask. 
Ok so ive had my 93 se-r for about a year now and absolutely love it but I want more. I want to swap in a sr20det in. Im pretty dure it will work. Im lucky enough to have an uncle who is willing to do all the labor for free so that's pretty cool and should save me alot of dough. This swap is pretty easy right? I guess that's the wrong question, how hard is the swap? How long would it take me(17 not that much engine swap knowledge) and my uncle (47 knows how to to pretty much everything with cars) to complete? How much should everything cost? And finnally the good stuff, what should i expect for 0-60 and quater mile times? any help on these questions would be greatly appreciated. 

Peace

PFunk_Spock


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

The swap is very straightforward and not that difficult since you alreade had an sr20 in there. There are a couple electric adapters that change over but not much else. i helped my buddy with one (well I watched) and it was done in like 3 weekends. It runs great. Look for DET motors at www.jgycustoms.com jason there is a great guy and very willing to help.

brent meints


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

thanks alot man, ill send him an email. Anyone else have any experience with an se-r running a sr20det? Im still looking for actual performance numbers

Thanks

PFunk_Spock


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Go back to the main page, scroll down a little further, and check out the Hybrid section, you're more likely to get the best answers right there.


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

here is a writeup done at se-r.net about the install. 

http://www.se-r.net/engine/swap/index.html

This tells it all!

Brent Meints


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

coachflip said:


> *here is a writeup done at se-r.net about the install.
> 
> http://www.se-r.net/engine/swap/index.html
> 
> ...


What about if you have an automatic GA16DE in a B13? What extra stuff has to be done?

Thanks,


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Nothing extra since it doesn't matter what tranny is in the GA car, you'll need an SR20DE tranny anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2002)

I ran a [email protected] MPH with my stock BB DET, at stock boost level (6.5 psi). Crank it up to 10 psi and you'll go faster.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Zak91SE-R said:


> *I ran a [email protected] MPH with my stock BB DET, at stock boost level (6.5 psi). Crank it up to 10 psi and you'll go faster.  *


So what did you use for a downpipe? was it custom and what kind of exhaust did you use?


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

JGY Customs has custom made downpipes for the DET that work great. You can get them at a variety of places all found at se-r.net. Search the email list archives there for det downpipes. as far as swapping the GA16 auto, i think JWT can use the GA16 ecu and harness with some modifications, or get a se-r ecu from www.car-parts.com for around 70-100 and have JWT program it for 500 and then get a wiring harness from jgy customs.

BRent Meints


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

*A buddy of mine....*

BB 10psi If I remember correctly 230hp at the wheels and around 13.3 13.1 1/4 mile.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

thats f*cking awsome, a 13.1 in the 1/4, that will smoke, not just beat, all the hondas that im racing now up here in New Hampshire. Shit, now all i need is the cash, yeah summer jobs. Anyone have a guess what 0-60 times would be. Man am I going to have the sleeper, noone belives my car is fast as it is, then they get their asses handed to them. Ahhh such satisfaction

PFunk_Spock


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Re: A buddy of mine....*



syndicate-bro said:


> *BB 10psi If I remember correctly 230hp at the wheels and around 13.3 13.1 1/4 mile. *



As long as you can get traction.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

Traction is definitely key. Anyway, with my BB DET I had a 2.5" downpipe and then a full 3" exhaust system from the downpipe back, including a glasspack midpipe, cat and muffler. All 3". Also, I had a FMIC. My car made 194 HP at the wheels with 188 lb-ft of torque. Boost came on at about 2500 RPM. This was all at 6.5 psi.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Going from the 2.5" downpipe to a 3" exhaust, won't that cause some kind of exhaust issue like not enough velocity to get through the pipe? Wouldn't it be better to run like a 2.5"? What kind of cat and muffler are you using?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

PFunk_Spock said:


> *thats f*cking awsome, a 13.1 in the 1/4, that will smoke, not just beat, all the hondas that im racing now up here in New Hampshire. Shit, now all i need is the cash, yeah summer jobs. Anyone have a guess what 0-60 times would be. Man am I going to have the sleeper, noone belives my car is fast as it is, then they get their asses handed to them. Ahhh such satisfaction
> 
> PFunk_Spock *


5.5-5.9


----------



## coachflip (May 7, 2002)

that exhaust is what most people do, it doesn't cause any problems, it goes into the "cat" and then out into a 3" system, not bad at all.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

with a turbo car your really dont care about velocity as much as you would with a n/a car. With a turbo car you want the least amount of back pressure possible for faser spool of the turbo. But you are kinda right with low bost 2.5" exhaust will yeild better results. But if you plan on going higher boost your better off getting a 3" so you dont have to replace it later on.

CORY


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2002)

Originally we were going to do a 3" downpipe but we couldn't get it to fit. The cat and muffer... I don't really remember what they were. it doesn't matter too much as long as they're straight-through designs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

*OK*

ok, so i am really stupid when it comes to cars so dont dogg me about this i just wanted to make sure. 

So a sr20det will fit in a sentra xe not an se-r . Im sure thats already been answered in this thread but ohh well. But if it does what all do you have to change out . like tranny ....etc......


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Re: OK*



losersentradrvr said:


> *So a sr20det will fit in a sentra xe not an se-r . Im sure thats already been answered in this thread but ohh well. But if it does what all do you have to change out . like tranny ....etc...... *



An SR20DET engine can fit in any B13 ('91-94) or B14 ('95-98) Sentra, 200sx, or NX --- that includes E, XE, SE, LE, 1600, 2000, and SE-R models... and any I forgot. Some have even been dropped into B12s. Swapping a DET into a previously-housed SR20DE engine bay is much easier than into a GA16DE.

For info on what is needed to swap into a GA16DE engine bay, search the 1.6L section. Should be some good advice there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

Swapping an SR20DET into an SE-R is the easiest possible swap, because it's the same engine as the SE-R's stock engine... an SR20DE with a turbo. No wiring changes are needed, no tranny swaps, nothing. You just pull one out and put the other one in... basically. there's still a few little things you have to do but it's a lot easier to put a DET into an SE-R than any other kind of Sentra.


----------

